
Ask HN: Any good Angular open source projects for looking at their code? - heliodor
I&#x27;m looking for projects that are based on Angular and have good practices, follow guidelines, etc. A project where it can be educational to look at their Angular code.
======
tunesmith
For beginning structures, and if you're comfortable with java/spring, jhipster
sets up working angular apps (consuming web service backends) with what they
believe are best practices.

[https://jhipster.github.io](https://jhipster.github.io)

------
lghh
While not the largest project, TodoMVC was written just for that:

[http://todomvc.com/examples/angularjs/#/](http://todomvc.com/examples/angularjs/#/)

------
teen
hardcore angular user here- the best combo i've found is reading this:

[https://github.com/johnpapa/angular-
styleguide](https://github.com/johnpapa/angular-styleguide)

and using this:

[https://github.com/Swiip/generator-gulp-
angular](https://github.com/Swiip/generator-gulp-angular)

~~~
vittore
I would second on John Papa's style guide. And would add that he has excellent
ng-demoes: [https://github.com/johnpapa/ng-
demos](https://github.com/johnpapa/ng-demos)

------
gkohen
While mentioning John Papa's style guide its worth mentioning Todd Motto's one
that has some similarities and is as good. Worth reading
both.[https://github.com/toddmotto/angularjs-
styleguide](https://github.com/toddmotto/angularjs-styleguide)

------
healthenclave
Taiga is Project Management app based on Django and Angular.
[https://github.com/taigaio/taiga-back](https://github.com/taigaio/taiga-back)

------
Zwitty
I really liked this style guide. [https://github.com/johnpapa/angular-
styleguide](https://github.com/johnpapa/angular-styleguide)

------
stupidcar
[https://github.com/angular/material](https://github.com/angular/material)

Google's implementation of Material Design in Angular. Excellent examples of
complex, accessible and well-documented components implemented on top of
Angular 1.

------
mountaineer
Some ideas here:

[https://www.madewithangular.com/](https://www.madewithangular.com/)

[https://github.com/gianarb/awesome-
angularjs](https://github.com/gianarb/awesome-angularjs)

~~~
aikah
> [https://www.madewithangular.com/](https://www.madewithangular.com/)

AFAIK none of them are opensource.

------
rch
Take a look at the Ionic framework source:

[https://github.com/driftyco/ionic](https://github.com/driftyco/ionic)

~~~
Illniyar
The Ionic framework is not a good source base to look at for regular apps.

I'm a huge fan of the Ionic framework, but it's sourcecode is a mess and even
the good parts are usually complex implementations of things you would
definitely not be doing (such as keeping view state live, overriding default
elements etc...)

~~~
rch
Overriding default elements and managing view state both seem pretty common in
non-trivial applications.

~~~
Illniyar
Overriding default elements isn't very common, I think. Most apps just need to
style elements not provide different functionality (which can usually be
gained by simply creating a new directive).

In regards to managing view states, then yes it's very common,but you don't
usually write those yourself, you use things like Ionic (or ui-router).

------
ufmace
Related - I'm working on learning better Angular for my new job, where we're
using it heavily. I'm a little surprised how few open-source projects using it
are out there, considering how popular it seems to be. Does anybody have any
idea why? It is mostly popular for internal corporate apps or something?

------
abirk
Check out loopback-angular-admin, which creates an admin interface on a
Loopback 2.x API, nicely splitting the Angular parts into controllers,
services and directives:

[https://github.com/beeman/loopback-angular-
admin](https://github.com/beeman/loopback-angular-admin)

------
victorantos
you can try AngJobs, which is a job board for angularjs developers written in
angular and C#

[https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs](https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs)

------
aikah
Obviously :

[http://plnkr.co/](http://plnkr.co/)

[https://github.com/filearts/plunker_www](https://github.com/filearts/plunker_www)

~~~
teen
this is not a very well organized angular app imo

~~~
snlacks
Such is often the case with apps that actually need to and/or get released.

------
leog7
if your looking to implement token based authentication then take a look at
[https://github.com/Leo-g/Flask-Angularjs-JSON-
Auth/tree/mast...](https://github.com/Leo-g/Flask-Angularjs-JSON-
Auth/tree/master/angularjs-frontend/js), tutorial at
[http://techarena51.com/index.php/json-web-token-
authenticati...](http://techarena51.com/index.php/json-web-token-
authentication-with-flask-and-angularjs/)

------
alisabzevari
Take a look at telegram's web interface:
[https://github.com/zhukov/webogram](https://github.com/zhukov/webogram)

------
mnkmnk
Neo4j graph database frontend is in angular.
[https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j](https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j)

------
JDDunn9
[https://github.com/CosmoCMS/Cosmo](https://github.com/CosmoCMS/Cosmo)

